

The most convoluted systems failure I've ever experienced - and how I prevailed - hdivider
http://www.hdivider.com/post/37293816150/the-craziest-most-convoluted-system-failure-ive-ever

======
donavanm
This is t a systems failure, it's a process failure.

Why was the data unavailable? Hardware failure Why wasn't the most recent
version available? The operator didn't manually do a "full" backup Why did the
operator need to manually start a full backup? only some sub directories were
periodically backed up Why was the most recent periodic backup unusable? The
backup system recorded partial contents for an unknown reason. Why was the
backup system recording partial content? There is no system for restore
verification and content checksum comparison. Why was critical correspondence
unacknowledged? The email reception is system is non redundant.

I'll let you right up the action items here.

